# Impression impossible avec Gimp sous OSX.4



## alex.lagrange (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
je n'arrive pas à imprimer avec gimp. 
j'ai installé gimp-2.2.8 pour m'essayer aux retouches photos. Le logiciel semble fonctionner correctement sous X11, mais je n'arrive pas à faire une impression. J'ai trouvé le menu "imprimer", une fenêtre de paramétrages s'ouvre. Mon impimante, une Canon MP130, m'est proposée. J'imprime, un barre-graphe défie puis ....rien!?
J'ai essayé CUPS qui voit mon imprimante. J'ai installé Scribus via Fink. L'impression est possible mais prend beaucoup de temps à se lancer et les couleurs sont très fades. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré et trouvé une solution à cette énigme? 

Merci de votre aide. 

Je suis sous Mac OSX.4, iMac G5 20" 1.8GHz; 512Mo depuis 1 an


----------



## avosmac (30 Novembre 2005)

En attendant de trouver l'enigme, enregistrez vos travaux en PDF et imprimez sous X normalement


----------



## alex.lagrange (1 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ce début de réponse. Je l'ai appliqué avec succès, tant sous Gimp que sous Scribus. Mais cette solution me laisse un peu insatisfait pour trois raisons: 
1. est-ce que la qualité de l'image reste optimale lorsque que l'on exporte en pdf? 
2. c'est frustrant car je ne sais pas si j'ai un problème avec OSX ou avec Gimp
3. cela me paraît moins élégant. 
D'un autre côté, il est déjà génial de pouvoir profiter de toutes les autres fonctionnalités. Bravo aux développeurs de logiciel libre, bravo également Avosmac.


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> En attendant de trouver l'enigme, enregistrez vos travaux en PDF et imprimez sous X normalement


 ou tout format d'image qu'Aperçu reconnaisse (JPG, PNG, etc)

[EDIT]Je viens de me rendre compte après lesture de ce post, qu'effectivement, je n'ai *jamais* imprimé directement depuis The Gimp. J'enregistre mes images, puis j'utilise un autre logiciel (TT, PAO, etc.) pour imprimer.

Je viens donc d'essayer : rien. Avec ma configuration en signature, plus une Canon IP3000, rien ne se passe : le gestionnaire de l'imprimante ne réagit pas, l'imprimante non plus.

(GIMP 2.2.8 itou)

Késaco ?


----------



## alex.lagrange (4 Décembre 2005)

Je suis rassuré d'apprendre que je ne suis pas le seul. Il se trouve que ma config précédente était une IP3000 de Canon. Faut-il y voir une coïncidence? 
En attendant je vais suivre ce sage conseil de Avosmac, exporter en pdf, png ou autre.


----------



## avosmac (4 Décembre 2005)

Sous Linux, la commande Imprimer se trouve juste au dessous la commande "Envoyer par courrier". Cette commande semble absente de la version autonome sous MacOS X ...


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Décembre 2005)

ça marche chez moi sur une Epson SP890.
J'ai enregistré mes réglages par défaut il y a un certain temps, donc je ne suis pas très sûr de la façon dont j'y étais arrivé mais probablement, après le choix de l'imprimante, du papier,... il faut aller sur le bouton "réglage de l'imprimante" et dans "modèle de l'imprimante", il ne faut le lasser sur son choix par défaut mais aller chercher votre modèle : et après ça , je pense (me souvenir) que c'est bon.

en tous cas je me souviens avoir mis du temps et que ça n'avait pas été évident.

ps 1 : imprimer sous OSX avec tous ses réglages par défaut, ce n'est peut être pas une mauvaise solution (même quand on y arrive avec Gimp)

ps 2  : sur ma version de Gimp installée avec DarwinPorts, j'ai bien "envoyer par courrier" et "Imprimer"


----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2005)

GIMP 2.2.8, Canon IP 3000 :

J'ai bien un menu Fichier/Imprimer en dessous de Fichier/Envoyer par courrier...,
j'ai bien, dans la fenêtre impression ('Print v4.2'), le nom de l'IP 3000,
mais bizarrement quand je fais défiler la liste des imprimantes (bouton 'réglage de l'imprimante', liste 'modèle d'imprimante'), je ne retrouve pas l'IP 3000. Serait-ce donc un problème de pilote ? Auquel cas, comment est-il possible qu'il m'affiche le nom correct sans reconnaître de pilote ?

Question subsidiaire : où se nichent les pilotes d'imprimantes pour Gimp autonome ? Dans le paquet ? J'ai commencer à fouiller, mais en fait je ne sais même pas quelle extension portent ces fichiers...


----------

